# Microfiber recommendations?



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I really like the microfiber cloths that I have used for cleaning my glasses, and would like to get more and larger ones--the ones I have came from the optician with new glasses, and have no brand names or other info.

I see them advertised in many sizes and styles and for a WIDE range of prices. Does anyone have recommendations of brands and types, or what I should be looking for? I don't want to spend $25 for a foot square cloth if a dollar one works as well, but I don't want to waste my dollar on junk, either.

Thanks!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't used the more expensive ones but the ones from the dollar store work great for me. Absorbent and mildly scrubby.


----------



## KatSpradley (Nov 7, 2008)

fabric store...$4 per yard...and a sewing machine...good value to me...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

If you can check out Sam's Club. They sell those in packs of 25(?) for around $10. I used them when I worked for a commercial cleaning company. What I really like about them is they are cheaper (in cost) than towels I used to buy for bowling at $10 each and they're basically the same thing.

Here's a tip: wash them in warm or cold water with soap, but either drip dry or air fluff in the dryer with no heat. Do not use any type of fabric softener or bleach detergent. Keeps the fibers intact longer.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I love them too! My son has a stainless steel rolling tool box in his bedroom as a dresser and toy box. Nothing gets off the finger smudges like a micro cloth and water. Probablyworks the same on stainless steel appliances too!


----------

